
YouTube Does Away with Its Wretched Practice of Displaying “301+” Views - harshabhat86
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/05/youtube-does-away-with-its-wretched-practice-of-displaying-301-views/
======
mmastrac
I'm pretty sure that the "301+ views" being for "verification" wasn't the
entire story. What likely happened was that the first 300 views were recorded
inline in the record for the video, while views beyond that were regularly
updated in a batch job that included some anti-bot scanning.

You don't want to be updating an unsharded counter at YouTube scale, but they
had a tradeoff where you could count the first few hundred views (which were
likely low-concurrency) in an unscalable manner.

------
slxh
next, Google will do away with it's inflated search result count (ie: "About
171,000,000 results" turns out to really be 322 results if you search for:
youtube 301, on Google, on my computer)

